# Help please, gray coming out purple



## bitofhonee (Nov 9, 2012)

I have never had this happen before. I am pressing a license plate frame on frp and in Corel I choose a dark gray but when I print it it is coming out looking purple and not really gray at all. I tried to reprint using a couple different grays and printed it on a frp luggage tag to avoid wasting the plate frames but even then its still not coming out gray. I need to get this mailed out asap so if anyone knows how I can fix this soon I would appreciate it!!


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

bitofhonee said:


> I have never had this happen before. I am pressing a license plate frame on frp and in Corel I choose a dark gray but when I print it it is coming out looking purple and not really gray at all. I tried to reprint using a couple different grays and printed it on a frp luggage tag to avoid wasting the plate frames but even then its still not coming out gray. I need to get this mailed out asap so if anyone knows how I can fix this soon I would appreciate it!!


Are you using RGB fill color or CMYK? RGB should be used.

Also, if the entire image is grayscale b/w you can force grayscale printing only in the printer driver ... but if the image is a regular color image with gray elements this won't work.

Artanium inks black has a bit of a purple tint, some call "eggplant black" so if you are using those inks forcing grayscales using pure "K" won't work as well with those inks. 

Long term your color management setup should be looked at, but if you are using Corel you can use "swatches" to "cherry pick" your grays.

To save substrates go to Walmart or Joanne's Fabric and get some 100% poly available by the yard. It is cheap and while not exactly the same as your substrate it will give a good relative indication of color after heat pressing.

This webpage has some swatches you can download for CD and the concept of swatches is well presented.

CMYK & RGB Color Charts - MultiRIP Sublimation, Transfers, Photograph and Direct-to-Garment Printing RIP Softwares

You can use this method to dial in precise colors. Dwell time can effect blacks and grayscales as well.


----------

